# DG signs Boston Symphony Orchestra



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jenslau...estra-and-deutsche-grammophon_jens-f-laurson/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/jenslau...estra-and-deutsche-grammophon_jens-f-laurson/


And well they should! The BSO is a national treasure!


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well this sounded great until I looked at the schedule and realized Shostakovitch's 10th symphony is going to be played at Carnegie Hall! drat!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> And well they should! The BSO is a national treasure!


Well, they use to be. Great hall, fine musicians, but largely a vast wasteland for more than 40 years (not too unlike NYPO). Their guest conducting has been better than the MDs. Nelsons? Don't think so.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Well, they use to be. Great hall, fine musicians, but largely a vast wasteland for more than 40 years (not too unlike NYPO). Their guest conducting has been better than the MDs. Nelsons? Don't think so.


I remember the glory days of the 1960's when all the big 5 American Orchestras were under big label contracts.

Hard to believe that recently the NY Philharmonic went years without a recording contract.

Another sign of the decline of classical music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I remember the glory days of the 1960's when all the big 5 American Orchestras were under big label contracts.
> 
> Hard to believe that recently the NY Philharmonic went years without a recording contract.
> 
> Another sign of the decline of classical music.


Chicago's done pretty well with MDs. And Cleveland (Granted, I'm more lenient than some re FWM). Philly, too, 'til Muti left. But that's been 25 years! Boston and New York are the two bewildering sore spots. Even LA has done better.

Dying patrons/benefactors.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dudamel is on DG and I'm happy about that... so things aren't as bad as they seem.

if I recall correctly, LA works with DG on recordings too?


----------

